# Use ADB while in Recovery?



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Saw someone post in a thead that they can use adb while in clockwork mod. Is this true?

I just tried on two Gnexuses and it doesn't work. If they are on normally, I'm able to use it just fine.

Also, is it normal for this device to not be able to mount usb storage while in recovery?

Sorry if this has been covered somewhere


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

It works just fine.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Make sure your drivers are set up properly. When you go into recovery, open the Device Manager on your computer (if on Windows) and you may see a yellow exclamation point. You may have to manually choose your drivers from there. I know I had to.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> Make sure your drivers are set up properly. When you go into recovery, open the Device Manager on your computer (if on Windows) and you may see a yellow exclamation point. You may have to manually choose your drivers from there. I know I had to.


Okay, I'll try that.

This is what I am getting when attempting use ADB in recovery

E:Unable to open ums lunfile (no such file or directory)

I am on the no skip version of CWM ( not touch)


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay, thanks esoo

I fixed the issue and now my device is listed under "adb devices" while in recovery, but I'm still getting this issue when trying to mount 
E:Unable to open ums lunfile (no such file or directory)

I also tried "adb remount" and it failed


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

Glad we could help


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I tried to push something to it even with the error and I get permission denied. Am i doing something wrong guys?


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

My guess is it's something with your recovery. Try flashing the official recovery and see if you get the same error.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

K, I'm going to go into fastboot and push the official one (the one that skips around)


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay, I flashed the official recovery.

Still the same exact error when in recovery
E:Unable to open ums lunfile (no such file or directory)

My device shows as listed when i do "adb devices" Any other ideas?


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've remember posts where people said that feature never works for them. I think its a common bug. I don't know why it would affect some and not other tho. Sorry I don't have links, not sure which forums I read them on
Just saw the comment about drivers. That would make sense
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

In recovery, go to the Mounts and Storage menu, and click on mount /data, then see if that works.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks, in order for me to get it to work

i had to mount data
and then instead of pushing to /sdcard

i pushed to /data/media

and it worked


----------

